# CAAD 7 to a Lobular



## esenkay (Jan 1, 2006)

Has anyone with a Lobular come from a Cannondale CAAD 7 or similar all alum. frame?

Just curious, thinking of making the switch from my 2004 R800 to a Lobular, I get pretty beat up on the CAAD, but I'm somewhat used to it. Assuming same wheels, tires and pressures, saddle and bars, would the Lob be a slightly more forgiving ride?


TIA for any info.


----------

